# Hey all from Australia



## vas85 (Jul 29, 2003)

Hi there peoples my name is Vas, i live in Ausrtalia was born there and am of Macedonian Background, i just turned 18 years of age and after finishing year 12 or secondary school how ever its called over in the USA, i thought i would start into training, ive just started 3-4months back with only light routine, as i am currently at uni. 

I aim to get pretty built depending on my limits and how far i want to push myself. Just general stats

I'm 6foot 1 185.5CM

Weight: 76KG umm..  about around 180LB approx 

Bench : 200LB ( as all weights here in aus r LB  )

Curlups Seated : 40LB

Pushups 1x70 They are just off the top of my head for what i am approx capable of in my arm/chest area.

Nice Forums and CYA ALL


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2003)

Great.... another Aussie  
Hey vas i'm on the central coast  Welcome aboard.


----------



## kuso (Jul 29, 2003)

Welcome aboard mate


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2003)

Welcome to IM  

Do you know the Crocodile Hunter   Love that guy!!!


----------



## vas85 (Jul 30, 2003)

cool heheeh yer the crocodile hunter.. every1 down here knows who he is lol , i feel welcome already


----------



## vas85 (Jul 30, 2003)

oh and Rissole id say the best BUTT out of them is the 1 with the BLACK HIPSTER BRIEFS ... drooolz


----------



## kuso (Jul 30, 2003)

vas, those butts all belong to the same babe.


----------



## vas85 (Jul 30, 2003)

heeh looks best in the black tho  curvacious  oh n guys ill try add attachments to my current pics of 2weeks ago if you guys want to comment, its been 3months ive just been doing bit here and there as the program says above


----------



## vas85 (Jul 30, 2003)

Here they are, just feel free to comment, my main area i feel i need to work on is TRICEPS BICEPS, oh and my triceps have got a bti more definition since these pic but its the latest i got so it will do


----------



## vas85 (Jul 30, 2003)

Tricep Pic


----------



## vas85 (Jul 30, 2003)

Abs Pic


----------



## vas85 (Jul 30, 2003)

Chest Pic dunno how to get best pose for them yet


----------



## vas85 (Jul 30, 2003)

Last 1, but more chest and shoulders but i was doign all the shots myself so its really im not 100% posing and i had to hold the webcam myself.... sisters wernt home   heheeh.


----------



## vas85 (Jul 30, 2003)

and as i said again feel free to comment on it  nothing will be taken to haert  anything you see i need improving... besides what i said above about BICEPS TRICEPS


----------



## Arnold (Jul 30, 2003)

vas85 welcome to IM! 

and thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## dumbell (Aug 22, 2003)

have you been working your lower body as well as you've been your upper?


----------



## vas85 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey Dumbell, sorry for my LACK OF REPLY, i seemed to have lost my account user detail info but i got lucky when i tried a username and password and it was correct, Yes i have been training my lower body asmuch as my upperbody, but training the calfs is a bit of a pain... like post workout next day walking etc etc.


----------



## Smoo_lord (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey im Aussie too, I live in Darwin though


----------



## tryintogetbig (Apr 25, 2004)

welcome to IM


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi and welcome


----------



## vas85 (Apr 25, 2004)

Cool, a fair few Ausrtalians


----------



## wrestlos (Apr 26, 2004)

go aussie


----------



## vas85 (Apr 27, 2004)

heheheh  this forums heaps good, diverse range of ppl  plenty of Australian's 2!


----------

